# Help With Site Question



## joesfolk (Aug 24, 2013)

I do not mean to hi-jack this thread but where do I start a new thread?  This site changed somewhere in the last few years!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2013)

What are you trying to post Joesfolk?  It really hasn't changed.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2013)

Click on the Discuss Cooking banner at the top of the page. Then select the area you wish to post in. You will see a button that says "New Thread". Click it and you are off and running


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 24, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> I do not mean to hi-jack this thread but where do I start a new thread?  This site changed somewhere in the last few years!



Yeppers, the site definitely changed. There's more posts now.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks folks now I see it.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2013)

Now can you tell me how to set this up so the newest posts to a thread pop up first?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> Now can you tell me how to set this up so the newest posts to a thread pop up first?



I have it set for the newest posts to come foirst for you, If you don't like that setting let me know and I'll change it back.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome back Joesfolk.  I has been awhile.  What'ya been doin'?


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2013)

Not much...but I've become obscessed with cooking lately so I thought I'd better get back to you guys.  Is there a Discusscooking app for Kindle?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you have the Kindle Fire?  I have the Paperwhite, no app as far as I know for it, but with Fire, there might be, as it's more of a computer.


----------



## joesfolk (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, I have the Kindle but not the newest one.  Sure would love an easier way to access this site than having to type in the address.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmm.  Joesfolk, I think you're out of luck.  The older Kindles have a very rudimentary computer connection, it takes some fussing around.  It takes forever to connect, and you need a lot of patience, if it works at all.


----------

